# Touches Debut et Fin



## Nfjord (17 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

les touches Début (représentée par une flèche pointant vers le coin haut gauche de la touche) et Fin sont absente du clavier de mon MacBook Pro. Malheureusement, ces touches me sont très utiles car elles permettent d'aller au début ou à la fin d'une ligne d'écriture (par exemple sous _vim).

_Existe-t-il un raccourci de touches qui permet d'effectuer ces 2 actions ? Il me semble avoir testé toutes les combinaisons du type FN+Flèche directionnelle, CTRL+Flèche directionnelle, ALT+Flèche directionnelle, CMD+Flèche directionnelle, CTRL+ALT+Flèche directionnelle, etc. mais aucune combinaison ne fait ce que je souhaite...


----------



## ET80 (17 Mai 2010)

T'en a juste oublier une .... cmd + alt + fleche


----------



## Nfjord (17 Mai 2010)

Hum... c'est bizarre. Ton raccourci ne fonctionne ni sous mon _vim_, ni sous mon _TextEdit_. Par contre, sous _TextEdit_, CTRL+flèche fonctionne tandis que sous _vim_ il ne fonctionne pas. Peut-être un problème de configuration des différents logiciels d'édition de texte ?


----------



## bokeh (17 Mai 2010)

cmd+flèche ou ctrl+flèche suivant le logiciel où tu te trouves

Je n'utilise pas vim donc à confirmer. Sous TextMate c'est cmd+flèche qui fonctionne, sous Pages c'est ctrl+flèche alors que cmd+flèche équivaut à une espèce de tabulation...

@+


----------



## ET80 (17 Mai 2010)

arf sa je n'en sait rien :s 
Dans tous les cas ce raccourcie fonctionne très bien dans safari, c'est pour cela que je te l'ai donner :s après chaque application fonctionne de manière différente ...


----------



## Nfjord (17 Mai 2010)

Chez moi, CMD+flèche me permet de passer d'un espace à un autre et ce quelque soit l'application active au 1er plan.

Apparemment les raccourcis sont bien fonction de l'application utilisée. Pour ce qui est de _vim_, impossible de trouver le raccourci correspondant à Début et Fin... c'est très ennuyeux...


----------



## bokeh (17 Mai 2010)

Vim 7.2 stable 1.2 sous OSX 10.5.8. me donne :

cmd+flèche -> début ou fin de ligne
ctrl+flèche -> mot suivant ou précédent sur la même ligne.

Tu dois avoir un conflit (en partie parce que cmd+flèche est défini comme combinaison pour basculer entre tes différents espaces de travail dans les préfs système de Space)

@+


----------



## Nfjord (18 Mai 2010)

J'ai _vim_ version 7.2.108 et OS X version 10.6.3

Même après avoir supprimé l'option CMD+flèche pour changer d'espace de travail, cela ne fonctionne toujours pas 

Peut-être faut-il que je supprime _vim_ et que je le réinstalle ?

EDIT : Finalement, j'ai l'impression que cela vient plutôt de mon terminal. En effet, CMD+flèche ou CTRL+flèche ne fonctionne pas non plus dans le terminal...


----------



## bokeh (18 Mai 2010)

Peut-être une plist corrompue ?!?
Quitte vim, déplace la plist sur ton bureau et redémarre vim...

Je vais l'installer sur mon deuxième MBP qui tourne sous 10.6.3 et je reviens posté le résultat 


Edit : Vim 7.2 stable 1.2 (33.3) sous OSX 10.6.3, même comportement que sous Leopard.
Je ne sais que te dire...

Ah oui, une dernière remarque Nfjord, tu aurais dû poster dans le forum Applications voir même Développement sur Mac où les utilisateurs expérimentés de Vim seront certainement plus nombreux que dans une partie plus générale du forum comme MBPs


----------

